# People like this disgust me :(



## Munchie (Mar 13, 2012)

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/106067482/4-tier-rat-rack-with-1-male-and-3-female-rats.html <--- This advert. :/

'4-Tier Rat Rack with 1 male and 3 female rats
4 Tier Rat Rack complete with 1 male and 3 female rats (about to get busy) There are 3 out of the 4 18l tubs as I never got round to buying the fourth. These tubs are £9 each on their own so this is a real bargain at £40'

(the images in the advert in case it gets removed)















I know nothing about breeding rats, absolutely zero. But I'm pretty sure keeping 3 of them in a tiny tub that would not even fit 1 rat... and is so small they can't even stand at full height, would qualify as disgusting behaviour?
and they're on shavings, in a plastic tub (ventilation), and they're 'about to get busy' why is a male in with 3 females if you intent to get rid of them? Why risk more stress to the poor pregnant females? Where does Mommy go when she has her litter? The other tub? Seeing as they're getting rid of the ratties along with this set up, I'm guessing this is their permanent home :/

I get that this guy is probably breeding them to be feeders (as I have googled his number and found links to several reptile forums). I understand reptiles need to eat, but if I had a snake and had to give it tiny baby rats I would sure as **** make sure that the parents were comfortable and had a decent quality of life. It's not being a rat lover, it's being a decent person who doesn't want to see anything suffer.

I would love to message the owner and give them a piece of my mind, or just explain why it is wrong >.< 
But I doubt they would listen to me, or take steps to improve the quality of life for the rats in question, seeing as a simple 5 minutes of Googling can confirm that this is an awful way to treat rats (or any small animal).

and now I'm off to go and snuggle my babies and be glad they're safe from this horrible treatment :c


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

It does seem to be awfully cramped quarters. Poor ratties.


----------



## Nauseum (Mar 3, 2012)

You should may report these people if possible. That is just cruel!


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

That is not a life for a rat. That isn't even right for a mouse. That is completely ignorant and inconsiderate of the species. I really hope some body gets them, at least some body who is a rat lover. I figure something like that could be reported for animal cruelty.


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

Thats a feeder breeder rat system


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Yup, that's how the pet store suppliers do it too which is why I won't buy any from them....just gives them more incentive to do it. I hate seeing cr*p like this.


----------



## SezSorkin (Jun 11, 2012)

awww i'm at work right now but i suddenly really need to cuddle my boys. So horrible, poor ratties


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

That looks like a feeder setup alright. Unfortunately a lot of rodents are kept in conditions like that before being sold as food or to pet shops. That's why a lot of people are so against buying from pet shops, to try and slow down the business enough that the people who do this don't profit anymore. 
I'm not sure reporting them would work because it's a commonly accepted method of large-scale breeding. We can all just do our bit by not buying from pet shops and feeder bins I suppose, hard though it is


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

You know, as someone who supports breeding feeders for own use, or small time feeder breeders like Rodent pro or Sinister rodents, instead of buying from pet stores for feeders, this is kind of odd to see. Most people who breed them use either large or Jumbo sized cat litter pans or large cement mixing tubs (which are about 6 inches high, by 2 feet by 3 ft, and they are typically only used for maybe one male to maybe three or four females) or for those with out a rack system, they have maybe 66 quart tubs for their rats (typically the people with the tubs not the racks have an igloo in there) some even have 106 quart tubs. A long with that, most know that pine shavings are bad and tend to only use pine pellets (much better then pine shavings as they actually hold smell better) or aspen, some will even add in bits of paper. This might be acceptable for a breeding colony of mice, but for rats? those size tubs most would only use for a pregnant rat or one who is nursing. They do look healthy I have to admit, no mucus on them from what I can tell. Sorry that's kind of me thinking out loud, I might go onto the snake forum to see what they think of this set up.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Unfortunately many people who own reptiles and breed their own food have setups like that. 

My boyfriend and I bred mice for snake food once (he owns a corn snake and mice can get rather expensive), but we never set our mice up in cramped quarters. The females always had a well sized tank that they could raise their pups in, and the weaned rats got a nice wired cage with plently of ventelation and room.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Feeder breeders and labs too keep their ratties like that. Yep, plenty of people still see the rat as a commodity, it's sad. (All though the same can be said for farm animals)


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

This post made me sad  I've also been doing some reading about the "supplier" of the pet store I got Axl from and I've working all day...

I'm going to go cuddle with my boys now. *hugs Alban and Axl*


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

That is disgusting. But typical of feeder breeders.


----------

